# Shops in Japan?



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey peeps,
I will be making a fantastic trip to Japan, Nagoya, in the middle of July to visit my older sister there. Since I will be there, I was wondering if anybody has gone or heard of good fish stores, in Japan I could visit? And if you know the dierections, please provide them, because it will help alot. . 
Also, good place to eat, and go shopping or check out scenic place, etc. Thanks for the help, Eric.


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

i dont want to hijack the thread but i would also like to know as i will be going to japan this july as well! Hey if there are no shops that anyone knows of, theres always the ADA gallery to check out!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Eric,
Those are some pretty broad requests 

You may try asking on the AGA list/forum or shrimpnow.com for starters. I was able to get info on one in Yokosuka when I was there. I've got to think there's something in Nagoya so you don't have to make the trip.

Why not let your sister do some research for you?


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

My wife is from Nagoya, Japan. I will have here ask some of her friends about stores they may have come across. 
On a side note you must go to the port of Nagoya Aquarium. It's salt to my recolection but, They have an incredible 3 story open air reef exhibit that is connected to their sea turtle breeding exhibit.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Turbomkt, sorry if I had asked for gold, in info. Just trying to collect info from peoples experience, this is a water bucket thread, and if you know of things, then why not share! I'm not asking much. Also, my sister is too busy, Japan ain't a place to live and have alot of spare time. I should know, because I have to hear it from her. Thanks for the info Turbomkt.
Thanks, Matthew M. I would love to hear or get info on your wife knowledge of Nagoya. I won't forget ot ask my sister about that aquarium exhibit. Thanks alot. 
Hey KungPaoChicky, maybe we should exchange numbers, so we can meet each other in Japan, and check out the stores together? Just a thought. Oh, when are you going?
Thanks Peeps, Eric.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Eric,
I was trying to offer suggestions. The only fish store I've been to in Japan was in Yokosuka. This is all of the response I got after posting in a few different place.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Erik, 
Are you going to Nagoya only? or will you get the chance to venture to other places? You missed an awesome talk at HAS where Chase did a presentation of LFS in Tokyo and his trip to Niigata... I also have some japanese magazines that have directories for LFS all over Japan. You are welcome to take a look. 

If you ask me, Niigata/ADA is cool, but not worth the trip... Rayon Vert, on the other hand is a MUST SEE! 

Give me a call later.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Turbomkt, For the info.
Hey Aaron, long time no chit chat, I will definetly give you a call later, after school is out. I will really want to go to Niigata, I think that's where the ADA HQ is??? Well, thanks, Eric.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Apc members!
Just was wondering, would I have any problems bringing an ADA (5-6 gallons) tank as my carry on? I tried asking JAL, and the lady said it has to total 45". WOW, not much of a carry on??? If you have any thoughts on this, it will greatly help me. 
PS. I finally got into the Nursing program in UH. For those of you, who do not know what the struggle is an what the excitement means. Well, let me tell you, it is very hard and I was lucky to get in. Thanks, Eric


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Aaaaahhhhhh......I am sooooooo jealous.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

Any shop in Japan is worth visiting. They all blow away the average US shop.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

WRONG JEFF! I spent a couple of hours on a train to see Japan's version of Petsmart. Boy was that a big waste of time. Moral of the story: Just beacuse the add in the magazine is big, pretty, and full of nice rare fish, it does not always mean you'll find the same when you get there.

One definitely worth going to is Tokyo San Marine. Three stories of aquatic bliss!

Congratulations Eric! That is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi!
I'm also moving to Japan this summer! I'm going to Tôkyô, Kyôtô Niigata Sendaï ....i'm staying 3weeks ... i'll travel by myself with my bag on my back huhu i think i'll have a lot of fun and adventures!
Well since i'm in Niigata i'll visit ADA HQ, but do you a have a web link giving some informations about the opening days etc...??
And Is there something not to miss in the other towns? 
Thanks !


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

commandantp said:


> Hi!
> I'm also moving to Japan this summer! I'm going to Tôkyô, Kyôtô Niigata Sendaï ....i'm staying 3weeks ... i'll travel by myself with my bag on my back huhu i think i'll have a lot of fun and adventures!
> Well since i'm in Niigata i'll visit ADA HQ, but do you a have a web link giving some informations about the opening days etc...??
> And Is there something not to miss in the other towns?
> Thanks !


I am pretty sure ADA HQ is open to the public on weekends.


----------

